
PayPal: This flyer is wrong on too many levels - aceperry
https://medium.com/@sarahnadav/paypal-this-flyer-is-wrong-on-too-many-levels-2f7dcb63ff45#.su1bhbbhh
======
mtmail
Here is an update. The Unity Speaker Series, employee led, invited men to give
their perspective.

"The event is called Gender Equality and Inclusion in the Workplace: A
Conversation with Our Male Allies, and is part of a series on promoting gender
equality in the workplace. Since we recognize that this is not just a women’s
issue, we invited a group of male executives at PayPal to participate in the
conversation and to share their perspective on the role men play in achieving
equality. "

[https://www.paypal.com/stories/us/uniting-to-support-
gender-...](https://www.paypal.com/stories/us/uniting-to-support-gender-
equality)

------
alttab
The flier even went out of the way to call the leaders "male." Lemme guess, it
was designed by a male, too.

